
Yes, bacon is really killing us - YeGoblynQueenne
https://www.theguardian.com/news/2018/mar/01/bacon-cancer-processed-meats-nitrates-nitrites-sausages
======
bob_theslob646
>The real scandal of bacon, however, is that it didn’t have to be anything
like so damaging to our health. The part of the story we haven’t been told –
including by the WHO – is that there were always other ways to manufacture
these products that would make them significantly less carcinogenic.

>The fact that this is so little known is tribute to the power of the meat
industry, which has for the past 40 years been engaged in a campaign of cover-
ups and misdirection to rival the dirty tricks of Big Tobacco.

This is why their should be better health regulations on food.

It is unfortunate, when the U.S only spends $5.1 billion a year, which is
spent across food safety, medical products safety and availability, tobacco
regulation, and infrastructure.
([https://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutFDA/ReportsManualsForms/R...](https://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutFDA/ReportsManualsForms/Reports/BudgetReports/UCM566298.pdf))

Also,stinks that the budget cut it. (The American Greed Report: Food safety
measures face cuts in Trump budget)
[[https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/30/american-greed-report-
food-s...](https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/30/american-greed-report-food-safety-
measures-face-cuts-in-trump-budget.html)]

------
some_account
I will stop eating processed meat, the taste is not worth it at all.

